# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  ذكريااات عجايز المنتدى خخخ

## عوامية صفوانية

^& ( _: ذكرياااات عجااايز المنتدى :_ ) &^ 
سنفتح باب الماضي قليلاً ...لنعيش بروعته وبساطته ...لتكن ذكرياتنا ،، اروع شئ يقربنا منه  
عجوزنااااااا / عجوزتنااااا 
اولاد وبنات منتدانا الغالي 
كم نحن فخورون بتواجدكم معنا ،، لا نريد ان نتعبكم كثيراً 
فقط امتعونا بماضيكم وذكرياتكم الجميله 
خخخ طالعه فيها صحيح احنااا عجايز هههههه
المهم بسألكم كم سؤال وجاوبوواا عليهم من خلال ذكرياتكم 
بسم الله نبدأ 
*&*&*&*

* طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ
* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟
* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟
* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟
* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟
* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟
* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟


الفكره منقوله لأرى آرائكم بطفولتكم وماضيكم الجميل  :wink: 
تقبلواااا تحيااااتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

بسم الله نبدأ 
*&*&*&* 
* طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
طفولتي كانت فريدة جدا فالوالد رحمه الله قرر أن يرى إبنه يقرأ و يكتب دون أولاد كل أهل الحارة فبعثني للمعلم و كنا نسكن في نخل بعيد جدا عن القرى و المدن، و المعالمية إما في القلعة أو في القديح 
اختار أولا القلعة، و هنا لدي بعض القصص سوف أسردها عليكم في ما بعد لكن معلم القلعة لم يفلح في تعليمي فأخدني إلى باب الشمال و كان اختيار جيد لكن تخصص هالمعلم فقط للجزء الثالث من القرآن الكريم  
و انتهيت في القديح 
و المسافة التي أقطعها يوميا ذهابا و أيابا صيفا و شتاء طويلة و مرهقة  
لكن كل ذلك حصل و تعلمت 
و بعدها أخذت البكلوريوس في أمريكا 
* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه 
لا شقاوة لدي و لا يحزنون لأني كنت وحيد أمي و أبي و كنت أحجن أدست من أولاد الحارة و عند ما أشتكي عليهم عند أمي أمي المسكينة لا تفعل شيء لأنها تخاف علي منهم أكثر - اصبيان عتوية 
* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ 
سؤال جميل من البحاري كان هناك بائع حلاوة في البحاري يحصل على تمويل إسبوعي من أحد ربعه من أرامكو و كان يأتي بحلاوة مميزة لا توجد في أي دكان آخر 
فأذهب مرة أو اثنتين للشراء بما أملك من نقود - قرشين أربعة قروش - لكنها تفي بالغرض 
* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟ 
كتاب نخب الملح طبع عام 1883 ميلادي و المأثورات للإمام الشهيد حسن البنا عام 1398 و الإحتجاج للطبرسي 1350 و هم في حالة جيدة 
* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟ 
كثيرة كانت الأهازيج لأن أمي أصلا من عائلة بواردية أي شجعان و مقاتلين و تحفظ الكثبر منها لكن نسيت أكثرهم و هذي واحدة منهم: 
و البارحة يسعود شفت ابدوية 
مدري من العجمان لو دوسرية 
* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟ 
إذا صفى لك في زمانك واحد 
نعم الصديق و عش بداك الواحد 
* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟ 
أتذكر حادثة لطيفة 
واحد هرب ليلة دخلته و احنا في النخيل فاستفقدوه لأنه استأذن منهم بأن يذهب للحمام لكنه لم يأتي و راحوا ايدوره في الليل و شافوه منخش تحت الجصة  
اقتادوه و سألوه عن السبب و تبين أنه كان يستحي ايشوف لبنية زوجته و ويش ايسوي فيها يقعد مع ابنيه 
كما أتذكر الأعراس الجماعية الجميلة و سوف أضع لكم صور لهم في ما بعد 
* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟ 
و الله العجوزات اللي أشوفهم اهنيه ايخوفوا يمكن لأنهم عاشوا في زمن يملأه ضنك الحياة 
* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟ 
فيه حاجات واجد أباخدها منه أكيد كل أغراضي اللي سرقهم مني أبسترجعهم فالماضي في نظري أكبر حرامي عرفته في تاريخ حياتي و لا يسلب من الشخص إلا أحلى ما عنده و أقوى  
* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟ 
أشياء كثيرة في الماضي لا تعجبني ففيه الظلم و الجور و غلبة القوي على الضعيف أكثر مما هي عليه الآن و غالبية المجتمع ضعيف لذلك كان عهدا سيء الصيت و بقوة 


الفكره منقوله لأرى آرائكم بطفولتكم وماضيكم الجميل  :wink:  
شكرا لكِ و أرجو أن لا أكون قد فاجئتك بما لا تظنين أو أكثرت الكلام و أنت لا تريدين 
و تقبلي تحياتي 

تقبلواااا تحيااااتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مراااحب اخوي ابو سلطان 







> بسم الله نبدأ 
> 
> 
> *&*&*&* 
> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
> طفولتي كانت فريدة جدا فالوالد رحمه الله قرر أن يرى إبنه يقرأ و يكتب دون أولاد كل أهل الحارة فبعثني للمعلم و كنا نسكن في نخل بعيد جدا عن القرى و المدن، و المعالمية إما في القلعة أو في القديح
> اختار أولا القلعة، و هنا لدي بعض القصص سوف أسردها عليكم في ما بعد لكن معلم القلعة لم يفلح في تعليمي فأخدني إلى باب الشمال و كان اختيار جيد لكن تخصص هالمعلم فقط للجزء الثالث من القرآن الكريم 
> و انتهيت في القديح و المسافة التي أقطعها يوميا ذهابا و أيابا صيفا و شتاء طويلة و مرهقة لكن كل ذلك حصل و تعلمت
> و بعدها أخذت البكلوريوس في أمريكا
> ...



ما شاء الله على هيك ذكرياات اخوي بجد ماضي جميل ومألم  :huh: 
والله يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت 
لا خلا ولا عدم من تواجدك 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## Princess

مرحبا






> * اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
> ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟







> أتذكر حادثة لطيفة 
> واحد هرب ليلة دخلته و احنا في النخيل فاستفقدوه لأنه استأذن منهم بأن يذهب للحمام لكنه لم يأتي و راحوا ايدوره في الليل و شافوه منخش تحت الجصة 
> اقتادوه و سألوه عن السبب و تبين أنه كان يستحي ايشوف لبنية زوجته و ويش ايسوي فيها يقعد مع ابنيه





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ابو سلطان ماقصر علي ضحك هنا..
خوش ذكريات فلتات...
عوامية صفوانيه تسلمي عالطرح الحلو..
والله هالموقف اللي ذكره خينا خلاني اشتهي اكتب رواية جديده..
بس مافيني شده حاليا... :med:  :nosweat: 

 المهم خيوو ابو سلطان اسمح لينا  :embarrest:  ترى عجبني هالموقف
 فلو حبيت اكتب الروايه السنه الجايه على خير يمكن يمكن يكون فيها مايندرى ..!!

حلاوة هالمتصفح :rolleyes: 
بس خيووه لو ما عنوانه ذكريات عجايز..
 :toung:  تتخيلي ترد عليش يعني انثى  بذكرياتها القديمه.. 
وتقول عن نفسها عيووووووز :wink: 
 ايه .. هين .. اسوي حواجبي شوارع.. :noworry: 

 :laugh:  << ياخوفي تسويهم وترد وحده فعلا..
 :wink:  اتمنى اشوف تفاعل 
 :lol:  بس مااااااابسويهم..
امتعنا اخونا ابو سلطان.. بأجوبه ظريفه وخفيفه.. وتمنيت الأسئله تكون اكثر ..
لا عدمناكم غناتي عوامية صفوانية  ولا عدمنا اطروحاتكم المميزه
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مرحبا 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ابو سلطان ماقصر علي ضحك هنا..
> خوش ذكريات فلتات...
> عوامية صفوانيه تسلمي عالطرح الحلو..
> والله هالموقف اللي ذكره خينا خلاني اشتهي اكتب رواية جديده..
> بس مافيني شده حاليا... 
> المهم خيوو ابو سلطان اسمح لينا  ترى عجبني هالموقف
> فلو حبيت اكتب الروايه السنه الجايه على خير يمكن يمكن يكون فيها مايندرى ..!! 
> حلاوة هالمتصفح
> ...



يا هلا خيه ههههه والله اني بعد الموقف اللي ذكره ابو سلطان خلاني اضحك وارجو السموحة اخوي  :embarrest: 
خلاص خيتو في الروايه الجديده حطي فيها هالموقف على خير 
وبتصير رووعه بجد يا حبي للروايات القديمه وبالعاميه  :toung: 
ههههه اجل اني اللي اتوقعته اول وحده اترد على موضوعي بصراحه 
انتين  :bigsmile:  ههههه لاني ادري عنش اتحبي الضبعاان 
هههههه مو تسوي حواجبش شوارع حرام عليش  :embarrest:  
وان شاء الله يردوو الانااث << فصيحه الاخت خخخ
والله اتوقعت فيه تفاعل وبقوه واولهم انتين
 يلااا ابي اشووف ذكريات عيووزتنا أميره المرح ههههه  :wink: 
واخونا واحد فاضي بعد وينه مو مبين  :amuse: 
مشكوره غناتي أموووره لا خلا ولا عدم من تواجدش في متصفحي 
دمتي لكل خير 
تحيااااااتوووو

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههه غربال يغربل شرش..
ذكرياتي ويه.. اني مواليد 1407 عيوز ويه  :weird:  بعد لاحد يسمع ويصدقش  :toung: 
فديت الضبعان وسوالفهم.. :wink:  :toung: 
زين بحاول اجاوب على الأسئله.. 
* طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
مصافق في المشايات واغلب شي صبيان طق ومطاقق مسكينه اني اكبر بنيه في بيت ابوي 
وفي بيت امي مافي بنات الا اني وخالتي وبنت خالتي ماذكرهم ويانا فكل ويا ولاد خالي ياقاتل يا مقتول..
* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه؟؟
البيت كنت اكبر وحده ومطيعه ,, وشطانتي ولعانتي من تحت لتحت..
في النخيل .. يدي الله يحفظه ابو امي لول عنده نخل وكلما بين اسبوع واسبوع نروح ..
خبرش زي ماقلت لش المرياحانات والمشادخ في البرك هناك..كنا نتملل .. افففففف النخل والنخل .. الحين احن لذيك الأيام,. وناسه..
* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ
بقاااااالة بيت ابوي.. ببلاش مافي دفع.. اروح اعلف اللي ابغاه وارجع..(( ساكنين بنفس البيت))
* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
ثوب لي لما كان عمري سنتين..
* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟
ويش مدريني مافي اهازيج الا اغاني معاريس لول.. 
محلا خديجه على كرسي الجلاله اكثر شي..
* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟
خلك على مينونك لا ييك الأين منه.. 
* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟
هههههههههههههه الفوووب الأبيض المفرفش ,, البوظه الحمرا المتعمد اكلها قبل لبس الفوب يازعم روج.. والعروس اللي نصف كنا الحرس الوطني نبقق فيها,,, وباغات الماي اللي نشادخ بها 
لا فرقه ولا بطيخه..
* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟
هههههههههه حسب .. اذا هي عيوز ظريفه وخفيفة دم وتسولف.. اقعد اتصوخ واخذ واعطي وياها
اما اذا عيوز غبره وعصبيه ويش لي بها.. 
* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟
صلة الرحم اللي كانت اقوى وايامها احلى بواااايد
* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟
نفس اجابة السؤال اللي فوق.. 

هااااا
بردنا قلبش
وجاوبنا  :rolleyes:  
هههههههههههه خوش ضبعه
تسلمي فديتش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مرحبا
> 
> ههههههه غربال يغربل شرش..
> ذكرياتي ويه.. اني مواليد 1407 عيوز ويه  بعد لاحد يسمع ويصدقش 
> فديت الضبعان وسوالفهم..
> زين بحاول اجاوب على الأسئله.. 
> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
> مصافق في المشايات واغلب شي صبيان طق ومطاقق مسكينه اني اكبر بنيه في بيت ابوي 
> وفي بيت امي مافي بنات الا اني وخالتي وبنت خالتي ماذكرهم ويانا فكل ويا ولاد خالي ياقاتل يا مقتول..
> ...



تسلمي غاليه أميرة المرح
بردتي قلبي ع التوااااجد الرااائع ههههه   :bigsmile: 
لا عدمناش وتسلمي ما قصرتي 
تحيااااتوووو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كان في غبرة اهني
يوووو
خيتووو ويش هالحركات ومن وين جايبتنها
بس شكله ماعندي ذكريات مغبرة
بس برجع مرة ثانية
يعطيك العافية على الطرح
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا عوامية
الامس حوالي الساعه 6 الا ربع الصباح دخلت وكتبت لك داك الرد
عن دكريات العجايز 
ولكن القدر حال بيني وبين الي كتبته
بدل ما يعتمد يرجع صفحه للخلف وأني 
راسي ووألف سيف إني أرد عشان أميرة تسوي حواجبها شوراع
صار خاطري اشوفها بحواجبها الشوارع
بس يالله ويش بنسوي شكلها داعية يصير شي في الي بيرد
ههههههههههههه
وخسارة ردت قبلي كاني ودي تحلقهم
بس يالله جاري الرد ..
سأعوووووووووووود ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟ 
> طفولتي كانت جميلة جداً
> درست في المعلم وختمت القرآن والوفاة والفخري يعني ملايه على قولتهم
> << محق ملايه وتستحي ...خخخخخخخخ
> بس الاول كان مرة جميييييييييييييييل
> عشت في ديك الايام وكانت لي دكريات حلوة كتير
> وكنت أحس أن الكل يغار مني 
> وكنت دلوعة البابا والماما لاني أصغر وحده في البيت
> وكان وناسة لان الكل يدلعني 
> ...



 

أدري طولت في الهدرة وااااااااااااااااااااجد
وترى لازال في عندي دكريات بس قلت كفاية عليكم
وأني رديت عشان خاطر عواميه
وعشان أبغى أميرة تعمل حواجبها شوارع  :wink: 
وبشوفك أميرة ابي اشوف الشوارع
أوكـــــــــــــــــــــي ..
عوامية حبيبة قلبي
موضوعك لزيز أوي أوي
بس لاتفتكروني عجوزة مررررررررررررررررررة
انا كبيرة بس لسه ماعجزت  :embarrest: 
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
موفقين دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائماً ...

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تبغي تشووفيهم شواارع هااا  :wink: 
مو ماقلتي العمر ومواليد كم... وهذا اللي يمنع تفاعل الأناث .. واني الصادقه
اجل تحطي لي نقط .. وتالي في النهايه تقولي كبيره مو عيوووز
<< مصره ما تسويهم شوارع  :noworry:  << ويش لش تقولي هالكلام  :nosweat: 
هههههههههههههههه بينفعش خيه عوامية الكل بيرد عناد فيني ..
ورانا عيد ياجماعه؟؟
مايشوفوني الا مشخطه تشني حمار وحشي  :weird:  << كف  :lol: 
هههههههههه بس خوش ذكريات
قريبه من ذكريات امي << لا تخافي ترى اني اكبر وحده عندها وجابتني وهي صغيره.. كل يفكرونا خوات...  :bleh: 

يعطيش الف عافيه 
ههههههههه عالتواجد الجميل المتقصد   :wink: 
لا خلا ولاعدم
على فكره حمستيني اروح بقالة ابوش الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه
يمكن الاقي فيها حلاوة البقره هذيك المربعات البيضا اللي قرطاستها ابيض وكحلي مرسوم عليها بقره
باموت عليها  :cheesy:  << استريحي بس .. :notrust: 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همس الصمت

> مرحبا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تبغي تشووفيهم شواارع هااا 
> مو ماقلتي العمر ومواليد كم... وهذا اللي يمنع تفاعل الأناث .. واني الصادقه
> اجل تحطي لي نقط .. وتالي في النهايه تقولي كبيره مو عيوووز
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وأنا الصادقة عند ربي مو عيوز 
> 
> ...



 
أميرة خلاص صفحت عنك غلاتوووووو
بخليك تعيدي كاملة والكامل الله ..
وإن شاء الله يردون البقية عشان ماأصير أنا العيووووز الوحيده في المنتدى
اووووو لاصح اكي أميرة عيوز معاي  :wink: 
الله يعطيكم العافية جميع ...
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## سر النجاة

بصراحة الموضوع عجبني حلو كثير <<<< شيه ضايقتنه
المهم اني عندي بعض الدكريات 
اجمع افكاري وارجع لكم






> على فكره حمستيني اروح بقالة ابوش الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه
> يمكن الاقي فيها حلاوة البقره هذيك المربعات البيضا اللي قرطاستها ابيض وكحلي مرسوم عليها بقره
> باموت عليها  << استريحي بس ..




يالله يا أميرة تصدقي توه بس من هالأيام جايه في بالي هذي الحلاوة  مو هذا هوه المربعات الي على حليب اتذكر كنا نسميه بهلوان  ببغا لينا ندور عليه 
ولكن ولا يهمش اذا حصلته الش كرتون

 مشكورة اختي عواميه على الموضوع 
لي عودة

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههههه عساااااااش يا همس سعاده
قاعده افطر شرقت 
 :deh:  خيرتش تشوفي ولادش ان شالله قدي واكبر
ويلي هين بس ان ما فتنت عليش عند امي ههههههههههههه
ماني قادره.. :deh: 
قالت ويه نو نو ما ابي مستحيل
تبغيهم على طول صغااار هااا  :wink:  خلليهم في اغراش << كفففف  :bleh:  
وصفحتي عني  :sila: .. اللي يسمع باسويهم عاد اركض .. :sleep: 
هههههههههههه والشوارع في بالي مو هيك -----
لا ااا.. هيك بالطول ||||| ياحلاوه ياحلاوه رايح جاي وهاي ويه بعد..  :lol: 
اويلي عالبهلوان زي ماقالت خيتي سر النجاه ايه هو ماغيره
افااادي فيه بالقوه له ذكريات لزيزه اوي اوي 
بدعي ليل ونهار تحصلوه
هههههههه وسر النجاه بنت ديرتي بصيدها بسهوله وباخذ الكرتون  :shiny: 
وكرتونش هموسه خشيه لين اصيدش   :atkal: 
ننتظر سر النجاااه وغيرهاااااا
فديتها عواميه ماقصرت بهالموضوع اللطيف
ويسعدني اكون اول ضبعه تفتتحه  
ننتظر التفاعل
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> كان في غبرة اهني
> 
> يوووو
> خيتووو ويش هالحركات ومن وين جايبتنها
> بس شكله ماعندي ذكريات مغبرة
> بس برجع مرة ثانية
> يعطيك العافية على الطرح
> موفقة لكل خير
> تحياتووو
> ...






هلا بخيتي شمعة الوادي 
ايييي هنا في غبار كح كح هههه 
وارجعي حياش الله البيت بيتش >> قصدي الصفحة صفحتش خخخ
موفقه لكل خير لا عدمنا هالتوااجد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مرحبا عوامية
> 
> الامس حوالي الساعه 6 الا ربع الصباح دخلت وكتبت لك داك الرد
> عن دكريات العجايز 
> ولكن القدر حال بيني وبين الي كتبته
> بدل ما يعتمد يرجع صفحه للخلف وأني 
> راسي ووألف سيف إني أرد عشان أميرة تسوي حواجبها شوراع
> صار خاطري اشوفها بحواجبها الشوارع
> بس يالله ويش بنسوي شكلها داعية يصير شي في الي بيرد
> ...



هههههه هلا ومية مرحبا بخيتو همس الصمت 
كل هدا عناااد في أموووره عشان اتسوي حواجبها شوارع 
مساكين هالحواجب ههههه
اي والله شكلها ليها حوبااات وااايد يسلمووو هالحوبات امووره 
بس مو علييي خخخ  :wink:  
يا هلا والله وحياااش

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

:angry:  :seif:  :ranting:  >> اسوي نفسي معصبه مو راضي يسوي اقتباس همووس 
المهم والله حلوه ذكرياتش همووس ما شاء الله ،، درستي في المعلم اني على صغري كانوا خواتي اللي يروحوا المعلم ومعلمتهم مرت عمي ولما افهمت على الدنيا هونوا خخخ
واني على لعبي ويااا بنات خالتي انسوي روحنا ملايات ونقرأ عزيه ونسوي روحنا معاريس هههه ،، ويخلوني اني العروس  :embarrest:  لاني اني اصغر وحده فيهم ويلعبواا عليي اما الدلع ما فيه هع هع 
ويا عيني على براءة البنات خخ ويا عيني على الادب هع
اما اني على الحيا اللي ماكلني كنت كلا اتغبى لما يجوا احد البيت استحي
ويويو مات كناريش الله يرحمه والله لا يفجعش على حبيب ان شاء الله
هههه اما السبوح في العين لا اني ماكنت ارووحهم لانهم بعيدين عناااا
لا عادي مو فضيحه فيه اللي اجبن منش هههه بس مو اني لاني احب المصافق والمناطط في الماي والبرش هههههه
هموووس خلاص ايش قديم جيبيه لينا من البقالة اللي جنبكم هع هع
اي والله خوش ثوااب زين سويتي ما دام يستخدموه الملايات ، خلاص اني جايه اتسمعي بيتكم هع هع << اي هين  :bigsmile:  
هع هع عيوووز ويووووو بعد عمر طويل هههه





> أدري طولت في الهدرة وااااااااااااااااااااجد
> 
> وترى لازال في عندي دكريات بس قلت كفاية عليكم
> وأني رديت عشان خاطر عواميه
> وعشان أبغى أميرة تعمل حواجبها شوارع 
> وبشوفك أميرة ابي اشوف الشوارع
> أوكـــــــــــــــــــــي ..
> عوامية حبيبة قلبي
> موضوعك لزيز أوي أوي
> ...






يسلموووو همووس ع الرد الرااائع والذكرياات الجميله 
ما قصرتي بردتي حرتي قصدي خاطري   :bigsmile: 
ههههه اموور كلهم متفقين عليش ما صارت حواجب دي بلشتي روحش بروحش ههههه وكلهم بيردووا علشان هالحواجب  :wink: 
وتسلمي حبيبتي همووسه لا عدمنا تواااجدش 
وحياش الله وكل يوم تعالي  :bigsmile:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مرحبا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تبغي تشووفيهم شواارع هااا 
> مو ماقلتي العمر ومواليد كم... وهذا اللي يمنع تفاعل الأناث .. واني الصادقه
> اجل تحطي لي نقط .. وتالي في النهايه تقولي كبيره مو عيوووز
> << مصره ما تسويهم شوارع  << ويش لش تقولي هالكلام 
> اي والله ويش لش اتقولي هالكلام بلشتي روحش بروحش اموور ههه
> هههههههههههههههه بينفعش خيه عوامية الكل بيرد عناد فيني ..
> ...



يسلموووو اموور ع التوااجد الحلووو
الله لا يحرمني منكم جميع 
والله يعطيش العافيه 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههه يا علي باموت من الضحك خليتيني اتخيل امووور كيفه مشخططه بهالحواجب خخخ ،، امووور والله ويش لش اتقولي هالكلام كلهم عليش الانات ههههه  :embarrest:  





> أميرة خلاص صفحت عنك غلاتوووووو
> 
> بخليك تعيدي كاملة والكامل الله ..
> وإن شاء الله يردون البقية عشان ماأصير أنا العيووووز الوحيده في المنتدى
> لااا مو بس انتي العيووز 
> اووووو لاصح اكي أميرة عيوز معاي 
> اني وانتِ وامووور وياااانا له هههههه
> والله يكثرهم جايين بالطريق العجاايز ههههه
> الله يعطيكم العافية جميع ...
> ...






هموووس احناا بعد انسميه حلاوه ابو الحليب والله شهيتيني عليه  :bigsmile: 
ويسلمووو ع التواااجد 
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع 
وحياش الله كل يوم تعالي هع هع

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> بصراحة الموضوع عجبني حلو كثير <<<< شيه ضايقتنه
> المهم اني عندي بعض الدكريات 
> اجمع افكاري وارجع لكم
> 
> * يا هلا فيك سر النجاة نورتي الصفحه* 
> *اكيد الموضوع حلووو من حلاوة وجودش وما دام فيه ضبعاان وعجااايز في المنتدى اصير حلو اكثر واكثر هع هع * 
> 
> يالله يا أميرة تصدقي توه بس من هالأيام جايه في بالي هذي الحلاوة مو هذا هوه المربعات الي على حليب اتذكر كنا نسميه بهلوان ببغا لينا ندور عليه 
> ولكن ولا يهمش اذا حصلته الش كرتون







> *ايه هو نفسه الحلاوه بس احنا انسميه ابو الحليب هع* 
> *واني ما ليي شي منه ابى علبه منه ويش عليي هههه* 
> 
> 
> مشكورة اختي عواميه على الموضوع 
> لي عودة



*يا هلا ومية مرحبا بخيتي سر النجاة* 
*ويسلمووو ع التوااااجد الحلووو*
*لا عدمنا هالطله الحلوه*
*وحيااش الله بأي وقت الصفحة صفحتش* 
*ننتظر عودتك بالذكرياات الحليوه* 
*لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير* [/CENTER]

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ابو سلطان ماقصر علي ضحك هنا..
> خوش ذكريات فلتات...
> عوامية صفوانيه تسلمي عالطرح الحلو..
> والله هالموقف اللي ذكره خينا خلاني اشتهي اكتب رواية جديده..
> ...



 
*السلام عليكم* 

*أختنا أميرة المرح صبحش الله بالخير* 

*و الله هادي إختنا عوامية صفوانية الله يذكرها بالخير ما قصرت خلتني أطلع من اللي في شبدي وايد و ما وصلكم من سوالف لول الا القليل* 

*و إنتِ مسموحة تسويها ارواية بس لو تذكري إسمي بعد انشان استانس وايد و اطلب لوالديش بالرحمة و الغفران*

*و الحين في دعة الله و أمانه*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*أختنا عوامية صفوانية بيض الله وجهش على هالموضوع* 
*إلا باعلمش ... ما شنش حسيتي و لمستي مثل ما حسيت أنا و لمست ... إن فيه ويانا في المنتدى بنات وايد عتق*  
*و الا هادي أختنا و مشرفتنا همس الصمت اتقول لحقت على لمعلم و ختمت الفخري و المكتل و الوفاه ... يعني شم عمرها في رايش؟* 
*مو فوق السبعين له ... يعني بيني و بينش أقدرها شديه*  
*و الا ديك مشرفتنا الفانيه أعتقد أختنا أميرة المرح اللي اتقول بتسوي حواجبها شوارع*  
*ترى هي شديه ههههـ حواجبها من العتق صايره شوارع ... و أعطيها هي الفانية من العمر فوق الـ 75 سنه*  
*بس كلمة راس ... النسوان حتى لو عتق ما يعترفوا* 
*إييييييهـ ... و الله يا زين لرجال اللي دايما ايقولوا الصدق و لا يشدبوا و صريحين و ورقة بيضا بيض الله وجوهم ... و على قولت أختنا جوري حتى أياديهم ما فيها جرافيم واجد نفلات النسوان* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههـ* 
*ترى أمزح اياكم لا تصدقوني ترى كلامي كله بالمقلوب و انتونا بناتي كلكم بنات و اقماره بعد و ما قلتوا كده / شديه إلا اتحبوا اتفرجوا عن اقلوب مهمومه... الله ايخليكم لشبابكم و لأهاليكم* 
** 
*إلا تصريح أختنا جوري و هذي النظافة ما أدري شيفه صارت و ما قلتها أنا* 
*و مشكورين واجد وايد*

----------


## واحد فاضي

يوه 

قاعدين هنا بريحاتكم تسولفون 

وأنا أدور عليكم من زرنوق لزرنوق 

إيه ما أري عفر مسويين راس قدو وما تمبوني أشرب ليي حتى موش هاه

ترى با أسوي مفلات أم جسوووم <<تتذكروها 

بس أنا با أهون عن القدو 

وباأقعد هنا أشرب ليي راس غليون وأكح ليي كحتين 

وتالي با أروح أشتري بآنتين دهن 

يا الله فمان الله

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *السلام عليكم* 
> *وعليكم السلام اخوي ابو سلطان* 
> *أختنا أميرة المرح صبحش الله بالخير*  
> *و الله هادي إختنا عوامية صفوانية الله يذكرها بالخير ما قصرت خلتني أطلع من اللي في شبدي وايد و ما وصلكم من سوالف لول الا القليل* 
> *الله يذكرك بالخير والشهاده ،، امممم يعني الموضوع موضوعك له وطلع الي في شبدك*
> *وننتظر سوالفك الحليوه*  
> *و إنتِ مسموحة تسويها ارواية بس لو تذكري إسمي بعد انشان استانس وايد و اطلب لوالديش بالرحمة و الغفران*
> *لالالا تذكر اسمك في الرواية واني وين رحت  ههههه*
> *عزاات الله صارت روايه بتخترب احداثها مني خخخ ^_^*
> ...






ألف شكر لك اخوي على التواااجد وهالطله الحلوه 
لا عدمنا سوالفك القيمه 
نحن بالانتظاااار لكل جديد وقديم لديك  :wink:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام اخوي ابو سلطان*
> *أختنا عوامية صفوانية بيض الله وجهش على هالموضوع*
> *وبيض الله وجهك ع التواااصل* 
> *إلا باعلمش ... ما شنش حسيتي و لمستي مثل ما حسيت أنا و لمست ... إن فيه ويانا في المنتدى بنات وايد عتق*  
> *و الا هادي أختنا و مشرفتنا همس الصمت اتقول لحقت على لمعلم و ختمت الفخري و المكتل و الوفاه ... يعني شم عمرها في رايش؟*
> *مو فوق السبعين له ... يعني بيني و بينش أقدرها شديه* 
> *لالالالا حرام عليك كبرتها وااايد اتوقعها قدي  خخخ* 
> *يعني في هالاحدود* 
> ...






مشكوووووور اخوي ابو سلطان 
تعطرت صفحتي بوجودك ووجود تواصلك 
لا عدمنا هالطله وهالسووالف الحليوه

----------


## MOONY

* طفولتك كيف كانت ؟

كانت حلوه وهادئه

* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه

بالبيت كنت ألعب مع أخوي الي اصغر مني بأربع سنين
ونعفس البيت العاب كنت احب العب في العاب المطبخ والأتاري خخخخخ قديمه مو :bigsmile:  وكنت اني وبنات خالتي وخالي نجمع ونسوي عزيه وساعات مولد على حسب التصنيف
إماالنخل كان ابوي يمشينا ايام رمضان هناك وكنت احب اشوف السمك الي في لضلوع اذكر صدت لي كم وحده
خخخ
الطيور كنت من محبي الطيور كنت  كل مابين فتره اشتري لي طير  :wink: 
والاسماك لايومش هذا واني أربي أسماك بس تطورت اسماك زينه :noworry: 
اذكر بعد شفت  سنور  صغير يصرخ مادري وين امه  اخدتها وسبحتها وأكلتها وربيتها وبعدين صار عندها اولاد واحفاد :toung: 
خخخ واربيه احب الحيوانات



* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ
خخخخخ من البقاله الي في الشبيبي نسيت اسمها :rolleyes: 
والجراش الي في الخامسه

* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
دب  لونه ازرق خخخ كانت امي تحطه جمبي
لما كنت صغيره وللحين احبه ومحتفظه فيه



* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟
خخخخ كنت  كل اردد محلى خديجه على كرسي الجلاله
وفي مهدي يامهدي ياأمل كل الشعوبي
وللحين ماشوف روحي مابين فتره وفتره ارددهم 

* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟
بات مظلوم ولا تبات ظالم


* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟

خخخ أكيد أذكرها كانت توحفه
أحب البياعه الي في المعاريس 


* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟
أحب العجايز :rolleyes:  ولما كنت اشوفهم ابتسم
اتمنى  ان الله مايخليني اعيش لهالعمر اقول مساكين
مايعرفو يركبو الدرجه ولا ينزلو منها لا وإذا جيتي تمسكي ايدهم يقول لا نعرف :huh: 




* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟

أظن  أني باعيش كل يوم بيومه  
* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟

بساطته وبساطه ناسه وقلوبهم البيضه الحين نص قلوبهم عبيد وسودان
يسلموو عواميه صفوانيه من جد الموضوع فله وناسه
تحياتي لش خلف جبدي :embarrest:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا هلا فيك اخوي واحد فاضي ( ابو زين ) وينك عن موضوعي ما شرفتنا اعتررف خخخخ  :bigsmile: 





> يوه 
> يوه يوه جيت حياك الله اخوي 
> 
> 
> قاعدين هنا بريحاتكم تسولفون 
> عباره سوالف عجايز له 
> 
> وأنا أدور عليكم من زرنوق لزرنوق 
> هههه اي اني رحت داك الزرنووق الظلمه >> اي هين وربي اخاف هع 
> ...





ألف شكر لك اخوي ابو زين على التواااجد 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
ونتمنى تشرفنا لا خلا ولا عدم منك  :bigsmile: 
وعندي لك سؤال اخوي << وين المسابقة انت قلت بتسوي مسابقه التراث قريباً جداً صح له ؟ 
ويسلمووو اخوي وموفق لكل خير

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

والله خوش ذكرياتك عندكم
وذكرتوني ببهلوان ابو البقر احنا نسميه كذا
وامور خليني عنك هالحواجب والحوبات
بكل مكان راميتهم<<اشش لاتسمعني وتجيني حوبه

عندي بس الي رجعه مرة اخرى  
سييا

اوة يسلموا عمومم<<والله مو راكبه عدل تدليع لعواميه بس مشي حالك

----------


## أُخرىْ

بما أني,,عجـوزه صغيره توني داخله طور العجازه,,عجوز من مواليد 1408
هـ عجوزه لكن أسناني للحين صاحيه  :bigsmile:  < < أعترف للنفسي أن النساء يعترفوا بالعمر .. 
* طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
همي بس ألعب..المعنى اني ماكنت أتشابق..كنت أحب اتفرج على الكوره فأجلس على عتبة بيتنا وأشوف اخوي وشلته يلعبون,,متحسره عاللعب بس وكنت ألعب مع أختي اللي اصغر مني بسنتين لعبة الام والبنت,,<< مايناسب اكون ام,,
* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
بالبيت كنت الدلوعه,,اللي بس يرفع أحد من مستوى صوته شوويه على طول اصيح  :sad2:  بس كنت مؤدبه مو شيطانه 
اما النخيل فحياتنا كان لها طعم ثاني,,وكان عند بيت خالتي نخل,,فكنت اعشق الروحات لهناك بس كنت اخاف من الثور اللي هناك من أروح يطالعني ويجي لي,,وكان عندنا مزرعه كل يوم نروح لها,,نلعب وناكل ووكل شي
اما الطيور,,فأنا ماكنت أحبهم يعني ابوي كل يومين يجيب لنا عصفور وانا بس اتحاشاهم حتى لو تعجبني اشكالهم..بس بعدين نزل علي الحُب مره وحده فصرنا نصيد عتل عشان نصيد فيهم عصافير ونسميهم على كيفنا
الخرفان,,اكيد كانت لي ذكرياتي معاهم,,عندنا في مزرعتنا صخال وخراف ايضاً,,وكان بابا يقرر اذا كانت الخروفه (النعجه) أو الصخله حامل فأن مولودها بيكون لواحد منا,,واحنا نقرر ويش نسميه اذا كان ذكر ولا أنثى,,
وحتى بعد الولاده نتكفل برعاية الصغير,,وخاصة اذا امه ماترضعه فنروح مع ابوي نشتري رضاعات وحليب ونقعد نعطيه لين يشبعع, وياكثر الصور اللي عندي وانا مع الخرفان اللي يشوفني يقول بنت الباديه على غفله  :amuse: 
* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ
أذكر اني كنت اروح بيت جيرانا كانت جدتهم عندها كل شي حتى بيبسي اغراش,, واذا ماقدرت اروح اروح البقاله اللي جنب البيت
* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
مفرش من مفارش سريري لما كنت توني مولوده,,ولفتي ,,وجوتي من لما كان عمري اشهر بس,,وثياب بعد,,
* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟
هههه فيه اغاني احبها قديــمه وما كنت فاهمتنها بس لما كبرت صرت مااقولها لانها عييب بس اذكر 
هلهلي يا ام الولد وافرحي الليله 
واعزمي كل الاهل واعزمي العيله 
* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟
ماكنت اردد أي أمثال  :noworry: 
* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟
ياحلاة اعراس قبل كانت تصير في البيوت,,صج ياحلاة سطح البيت وفيه كوشه من سعف,,كانت جمييله للدرجه,,إذكر عرس ولد خالتي كان عمري 5 سنوات وما صدقت جابوا العروس يزفوها وعلى طول ارز فيسي عندها ابغيها تعرفني,,وتالي استخفيت على الباقه الكبيره الللي عندها وحمدت ربي لما اكتشفت على الدرج وردة روز طايحه ,,هههههه  :cool: 
* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟
قبل كنت اخاف من بعض العجايز,,بس اللحين من اشوف عجوزه اقول الله يطوول بعمرش..وأقول ياريت أعيش عمر قدش ..
* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟
صفاء القلوب,,وبساطة الحياه
* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟
قلوب الناس الطاهره 


,,,
أدري هدرت واااايد ..بس صج حـلو أن نتذكر الماضي
مشكووره كتير

----------


## همس الصمت

*السلام عليكم* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوي أبو سلطان ..* 



*و الا هادي أختنا و مشرفتنا همس الصمت اتقول لحقت على لمعلم و ختمت الفخري و المكتل و الوفاه ... يعني شم عمرها في رايش؟* 
*مو فوق السبعين له ... يعني بيني و بينش أقدرها شديه*  

*رحم الله والديك اخوي أبو سلطان*
*صغرتني عن عمري كثير* 
*كان زين لو أرد الى هالعمر كان أنا بخير..*  
*و الا ديك مشرفتنا الفانيه أعتقد أختنا أميرة المرح اللي اتقول بتسوي حواجبها شوارع*  
*ترى هي شديه ههههـ حواجبها من العتق صايره شوارع ... و أعطيها هي الفانية من العمر فوق الـ 75 سنه*  
*لا لا حرام أخوي*
*أميرة كبرتها واااااااااااااااايد عن عمرها*
*ترى أنا أكبر عنها بوايد وااااايد*
*هي تحت الـ 75 بكم سنة بس* 
*يعني تقريبا في نهاية الستينات ..* 
*بس كلمة راس ... النسوان حتى لو عتق ما يعترفوا* 
*أي والله صدقت أخوي* 
*إن النسوان لو عمرهم مية سنة مافي امل يعترفون بشي*
*بس أنا جدعة وعادي أقول عن عمري*
*وترى عمري في حدود يعني*
*140 أو145 سنة مش متأكدة مرة* 
*وها كاني ياعوامية جاوبت وعطيتك عمري كم* 
*ترى عادي مافيها شي ..*
*وإذا انا عمري في هذا الحدود بعطيك ياخوي شي 200 سنة*
*أو أقل بشويه* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*والحمدلله طلع معانا عجايز واااااااااااااااااااااااايد في المنتدى*
*الله يعطيهم الصحه وطلوت العمر ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافية عوامية*
*غيرتي مزاجي الى وناسه وفرفشه بعد ما كانت الدنيا ضايقة عندي*
*الله يجزاش خير يارب ..*
*الله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..*
*بالتوفيق للجميع ..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
> 
> كانت حلوه وهادئه
> 
> * كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
> 
> بالبيت كنت ألعب مع أخوي الي اصغر مني بأربع سنين
> ونعفس البيت العاب كنت احب العب في العاب المطبخ والأتاري خخخخخ قديمه مو وكنت اني وبنات خالتي وخالي نجمع ونسوي عزيه وساعات مولد على حسب التصنيف
> ههههه زيي كنت ألعب بالاتاري وياا اخوي اللي اصغر مني وبعد وياا بنات خالتي نجمع نسوي الينا عزومه بطاطساات هههه وبعد ما نشبع نقوم نسوي الينا عزيه لو عرس ههههه  
> ...







> والجراش الي في الخامسه
> 
> * ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
> دب لونه ازرق خخخ كانت امي تحطه جمبي
> لما كنت صغيره وللحين احبه ومحتفظه فيه
> هههه والله زين احتفظي فيه وخليه للأجيال القادمه 
> 
> * اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟
> خخخخ كنت كل اردد محلى خديجه على كرسي الجلاله
> ...




مشكووور غلاتووو moony
ع التوااااجد الرااائع 
لا عدمنا هيك طله واذا اتذكرتي شي حيااش الله بأي وقت  :wink: 
ههههه بصراحة عجبنتي وخلتني اضحك ( تحياتي لش خلف جبدي ) يعني ضبعه اعترفي هههه  :bigsmile: 
وتحياااتي لش غلاتوو بعد افادي  :bigsmile: 
دمتي موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> والله خوش ذكرياتك عندكم
> 
> وذكرتوني ببهلوان ابو البقر احنا نسميه كذا
> هههههه احنا انسميه حلاوه ابو الحليب لو ابو البقره هع هع
> وامور خليني عنك هالحواجب والحوبات
> بكل مكان راميتهم<<اشش لاتسمعني وتجيني حوبه
> اي والله سكتي لا تصيبش حوبه منها ،، اسمحي لي امووره يعني مو حشينا فيش بس ذكرناش بالخير خخخ   
> عندي بس الي رجعه مرة اخرى 
> ونحن ننتظر عودتك عشان تذكري لينا سوالفش القديمه 
> ...



 يسلمووو غناتي دمعه الاحزان ع التواااجد الحلوو
لا عدمناك وحيااش الله بأي وقت 
ونحن بالانتظار
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> بما أني,,عجـوزه صغيره توني داخله طور العجازه,,عجوز من مواليد 1408  ههههه اني اعجززز منش 1401 هـ طاحت اضروسي وامشي بعكازتي ويه على عمري هههههه
> هـ عجوزه لكن أسناني للحين صاحيه  < < أعترف للنفسي أن النساء يعترفوا بالعمر .. كاآآآآني اعترفت اني بعد له   
> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
> همي بس ألعب..المعنى اني ماكنت أتشابق..كنت أحب اتفرج على الكوره فأجلس على عتبة بيتنا وأشوف اخوي وشلته يلعبون,,متحسره عاللعب بس وكنت ألعب مع أختي اللي اصغر مني بسنتين لعبة الام والبنت,,<< مايناسب اكون ام,, 
> هههه وطلعتي طفاره كلااا قاعده على عتبه بيتكم، اني لو اطلع قصوا ريولي بس مني اني اللي ما احب اطلع 
> * كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
> بالبيت كنت الدلوعه,,اللي بس يرفع أحد من مستوى صوته شوويه على طول اصيح  بس كنت مؤدبه مو شيطانه 
> ههههه يعني رقيقه 
> اما النخيل فحياتنا كان لها طعم ثاني,,وكان عند بيت خالتي نخل,,فكنت اعشق الروحات لهناك بس كنت اخاف من الثور اللي هناك من أروح يطالعني ويجي لي,,وكان عندنا مزرعه كل يوم نروح لها,,نلعب وناكل ووكل شي
> ...



يسلمووووو غاليتي بسمه ع التواااجد الحلووو
ولا عدمنااا هالطله الروووعه واذا عندش اي ذكريات عجايز حيااش البيت بيتش << قصدي الصفحه صفحش ههههه
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
دمتم في حفظ المولى

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غربال  :weird: 

غربالين :weird: 

فلافة غرابيل :blink: 
من اين لأبو سلطان هذه المعلومه!!
75 
صدقت بها.. بس الشوارع ههههههههههههههههههه في المشمش..
صراحه اشك انه منجم لو يقرا من ورا الشاشات  :wink: 
قواااااك الله عمي وتسلم عالمزح الرايق  :lol: 
هههههههههه ولا يهمكم عهد علي اذا كتبت الروايه في نهاية الجزء اكتب الموقف الفلاني اقتباس من ابو سلطان..
والله خوش موضوع فله وذكريات..
هههههههههههه همس هييني علي بس لو اصيدش ههههههههههههه ضحكتوني :deh: 
عواميه افا عليش لا تحديني افتن عليش انتين الفانيه عند امي. :wink: . اكيد ماوصلت هالعمر وينش وووييييييين الله يكتب ليها طولة العمر يااارب .. على  فكره مابيني وبين امي حوالي 15 سنه في هالحدود بس .. يعني اني وياها خوات  :embarrest: 

واحد فاااضي .. ننتظر الذكريات  وزين انك ما صمعت في مكيف من مكيفات هالزرانيق .. 
بس بجيب وياي كمامات اذا شرفتنا.. :bleh: 
 صراحه ياخوك  :nosweat:  ماقدر على ريحة القدو يجيب لي اختناق فك معوي يارك الله.. 
 اكرر..ننتظر على احر من اليمر ...

موني هههههههههه والله ذكريات فله.. خلف شبدة امش وابوش وكلمن يحبوش ..هاااديه ما شالله منذوو الصغري.. :toung: 

دموعوه.. :notrust:  اخزي بليس عني هااا واستريحي .. لا يجيش طشار.. هههههههههه تعرفي تتعيلفي هااا << شاربه غرشة صاص ومشرفه ترد عليكم كلكم.. :mesb: 
وحوباتي خبرش بهم يعني عفر.. عواميه فديتش حلالش شدعوه ماحشيتو وناسه مووضوعش وشكلي باسنتر فيه  :smile1:  << حلاوة هالوجه شوفي ما ابرأه و الطفه..
ننتظر ذكرياتش حجيه دموع..  :blink:  لا تتأخري...

بسمه.. حلاوتش يا صغيرون يانونو انت..<< ماتقومي تنامي وتكفي العالم اذيتش من فجر الله.. :suspicious: 
هههههههه ذكريات جميله عاصرتها مع اخوتي الأصغر سنا..
ويش لش بالكوره ياخيه ماحصلنا من وراها الا التفلع والمشاوت.
و لاتقولي عاد اغنيتي اللي ذكرتها في روايتي زي ماقالت خيتنا عواميه
اما اذا هي ههههههه حلاوتش عاد ضحكتيني..

وي تعبت مره روعه الموضوع لكن ويستاهل المشاوط فيه كل نوبه  :blink: << صدق فيش ابو سلطان .. هين اذا مو فوق الـ 75 

تسلمو من كل مكروه 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوي أبو سلطان ..* 
> 
> 
> 
> *و الا هادي أختنا و مشرفتنا همس الصمت اتقول لحقت على لمعلم و ختمت الفخري و المكتل و الوفاه ... يعني شم عمرها في رايش؟* 
> *مو فوق السبعين له ... يعني بيني و بينش أقدرها شديه*  
> 
> ...



 مشكوووووره غاليه هموووسه على اعترافش بالعمر
 << اي هين اسوي نفسي صدقت هههه
والله يعطيش العافيه
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> غربال  لو كون لهموووس هههه  
> غربالين لو كون لييييي ههههه  
> فلافة غرابيل لالا هدولااا الفلافه الى ابو سلطان هههه 
> من اين لأبو سلطان هذه المعلومه!!
> 75 
> ...



يسلمووو اميره ع التواااجد الرووعه 
والله لا يعدمنا من هالطله وهالسنتره المستمره هع هع
وكل يوم تعالي وجيبي ايااش ام الحلوين وكبرياء هع  :wink:  
<< هههه هذي كلمتي الدايمه لي في البيت 
موفقين لكل خير جميع يارب 
لا عدمنا هالتوااجد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
خيتي : عواميه صفوانيه
الله يغربل سوالفك  :weird: 
عجايز هاا  :evil: 
عاد أنا شفت الموضوع من أول ما نزلتيه
بس ما حبيت أرد تدري عاد نخاف من هالكلمه  :wink: 
لكن الآن تراجعت بعد ما شفت اللي ردوا 
أتحمست  :toung: 
بس أنا عاااد مو عيوز صحيح أكبر منكم بس لسه شباب
لي عووووووووووووووووده
إنتظروني
 :embarrest: 

أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خيتي : عواميه صفوانيه
> الله يغربل سوالفك 
> عجايز هاا 
> هههههههه اي عباره له عشان يصدقوا الذكور ان احنا ما انصغر عمرنااا له ههههههه
> عاد أنا شفت الموضوع من أول ما نزلتيه
> بس ما حبيت أرد تدري عاد نخاف من هالكلمه 
> هههههه يا عيوووز ليش ما رديتي من البدايه هآآآع
> ...



 يا هلاااااا فيش غلاااتووو أمنيات مجروحه
ويا حياااا الله الذكريات القديمه هع 
فنحن بإنتظاركِ عزيزتي < مو لايق عليي فصحه والله هههههه
وكل يوم تعالي لا عدمنا توااجدش الرووعه
ودمتي في حفظ المولى

----------


## looovely

*ههههههههههههه,,عليكم سواليييييف**توووووحفة>>تلقفت وقرت ردود الأعضاء كالعاده*

*اأبو سلطان بدع بقصة المعرس ههههههه* 
*المفروض العروس الي تهرب,,الول يادافع البلا*
*مافي فترة خطوبه خذوه فـ غلوووة,,*
*هههههه وأميرة وهموس ماقصروو ,,وبسومه ضحكتني*
*بنت الباديه على غفلة هع هع,,وآني زي موني,,أموت على بياعة المعاريس>>لو لود ودي صفط جنب المرة الي تبيع وقضيت على أكلها* 




> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟ 
> *طفولتي كانت هادئه,,على قولتهم ما أهشت الذبانه*
> *والحين يوم أكبرت أطورت صرت أقتلهم*
> *أذكر كان أخويي ياخذني ويطلعني واصاحبه يجرجرو في خدودي>>كأنهم رغيف وين مايجرجروهم,,وكنت أزهق من أصحابه وماحبهم*
> * كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
> *كان لعبي كله في البيت وكنت العاب لعبه نسميه مرات*
> *جمع مره خخخخ,,أو نلعب شركه خخخ نسوي مكاتب,,وأورق وملفات,,وكنا الناخد الورقة ونقطعه*
> *على قد لفلوس عن حسبه نسويها فلوووس,,خخخخ>>صج هبآآآل*
> *وكان عند عمي نخل وكنا نروح في العيادي,,وكانو يركبون على عربة لحمار وياخدونا*
> ...



*تسلمي عواميه بج ـ الموضوع كشخة*
*ذكرتينا بالذي مضى*
*تح ـآآآآآتووووو*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

قلت لكم برجع يالعجايز يالهرم<<مدري من وين طالعه بس اخوي دوم يسمي العجايز هرم
وكاني رجعت كح كح واصابعي ش و ف و ا تتنافض حتى الحروف ماتتشابك مع بعضها
والاسنان ماكو حتى اكل نوة بس شرب لعدم تواجد الاسنان<<احلى يالفصحى والانجلش خوش ضبيعه

وامور تعلميني بحوباتك كل حوبه اعظم من الثانيه تذكري حوبه امول بالسكين خخخ سمي بالرحمن وتعودي 
من ابليس ولا تطالني وحده لاني مو ناقصه فاهمه ولا اجي افهمك بالعكاز <<لا من جد بتجيني وحده الحين
* طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
ويش اقول عنها ماكانت ذاك الزود بس كنت دوم مع اخوي هو بنفس عمري  انا اصغر منه بثلاث شهور<<مو توام بس اخوي من ابوي 
طبعا كنت انا البنت الوحيده  بين مجموعه اولاد وكنت مدلله دوم هياته بالشوارع وخاصه مع اخوي 
كنا مانخلي مكان االا نروحه وخاصه مع ابوي ماخلينا لا سواق ولا مكاتب الانروحها حتى الي صور واحنا بمكتب ابوي مع هنوده لانه مقاول كان 
واذكر كانت لعبتنا المفضله نجيب ماي ورمل ونخلطهم هههه ونسوي اما غذاء او عشاء وحجه نناكل
او نناخذ الربينات ونطبخها على فرني العالمي ونفطر بها <<خوش ايام وكان خوش فرن نفعناخخخخخ

* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
شقاوتي امم كانت هاديه وكانت دوم مرت عمي تقولي خيره مرة ومايطلع صوتها بس الحين هيهات بس فيني هدوء الى اليوم بس يوم انا صغيرة كلو من تحت الطاوله
اما النخيل اوة حدث ولا حرج عندنا واحد ومقابل بيتنا واي وقت احنا هناك ولا عاد بعد الغذاء انا واخوي نسوي حالنا عدل بنغذيهم واحنا صغار هو يروح عادي وانا من بعيد لبعيد اكلهم انت وانا بجيك 
واذا ولدت وحده منهم يلا انا وهو مربزين 24 ساعه بمكانه نشوفها كيف تشربه كيف تجلس معاه <<اعظم من برج مراقبه لو يتكلموا كان قالوا ماناخذ حريتنا
اما الطيور كان تجارة اخوتي وهم شباب بالحمام كنت انا واخوي ندخل الصندق  ونروح اعشاشهم 
ونهججهم منها ولا اذا باضوا نطل ع البيضه وكيف هي صغيرة بس مانسمع الا صوت اخواني
وماتشوف الا غبرتنا وهو يلاحق فينا
* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ
كنا نشتريها من بقاله مو بعيده واايد نسميها بقاله ابو الخدود لان صاحبها عليه خدود ماشاء الله
واخواني يسموة ابو الدهن ليش اي دونت
كان عنده معظم الحلاوة وخاصه ابو البقر هذا 
وكان يوم العيد يجيب العاب ويلعب علينا بس احنا نشتري حجه فلوس العيد
وعلى العاده انا وخواتي العاب بنات واخواني مسدسات وطرباز على قولتهم <<<اتوقع تعرفوهم صوح
* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
تهي تهي ماعندي شي احتفظ فيه وانا صغيره
لا عندي صوري وانا وابوي واخوي في مكتبه
ولازم كل صوري شعري عبيلتين << يعني وحده يمين وحده شمال
والشحاطه البنفسجيه<<خوش فضيحه مو

* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟زي ماقالوا مافيه غير محلى خديجه على كرسي الجلاله
والنور يسطه منها مثل شمس االهلاله* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟
ماكان عندي او ماحفظت منهم شي
* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟
ماذكر زواجات على الرغم انهم قالوا اني حضرت زواج خالي وعمي
كل اللي اذكره ان بعد زواج خالي بشهرين توفى الله يرحمه
ولسى اذكر كيف كان الموقف وكيف الصياح وكيف حال زوجته<<يا بنت قالوا عرس مو عزاء
* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟
شفت عجوز جداتي وحده الله يرحمها كانت حنونه وطيوبه معاي حيييل 
كان يعجبني طيبه قلبها خاصه وقت ماتضربنا امي هي تدافع عنا
اما جدتي الثانيه  لسى عايشه <<عجوز حقيقيه تبوني اجيب مذكراتها لكم
امنيه ماعيش بطول اعمارهم حدي حدي واذا زاد خمسين فقط لاغير<<ليش هو بكيفك
 يعني اموت على صحتي ولا اتمرمط واتعذب وانا كبيرة بالسن واعذب اللي حولي
* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟
اخذ كل شي حلو فيه وارجع الشطانه والشقاوة زي ماكانت
لاني تقريبا مغلوب على امري من رحت ثالث ابتدائي 
يلا العباه والغطى والمشمر داخل البيت يعني حبسوني 
يعني لو يرجع برفض لاني توني صغيرة :toung: 
* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟
 طيبه قلوبهم وبياضها
تعاونهم وصلة القرابه والجيرة
مو الحين جار مايعرف جاره

اكول عواميه صدق عجوز وماينكعد وياش
اخرتيني عن صلاتي من هذرتك اهوة عني مناك بكوم اروح
بس السوالف ماتنمل معاش وتسلمي ع الطرح الرووعه
يحفظك الباري بعينه اللي ماتنام
سييا<<عجوز مطورة

----------


## MOONY

عواميه صفوانيه
 العفووغناتي
الشكر لج بصراحه أنا إلي انبسطت بهالموضوع الحلوو :bigsmile: 
لا تخافي كل شوي احفط هني
خخ أي أعترف لج أني ضبعه ياخلف قالصيتني
خخخخخخخ :wink: 
أموره

أي  :embarrest:  هاديه ياغناتوو  :noworry:   حياش ضبعتي :wink: 
looovely

حصلت لي معاون خلاص أمشي نروح المعاريس ونشتري من البياعه
دمعه الأحزان
حياش ضبعة الهرم :toung: 
من جد ذكريات حلووه
تحياتوو لكم

----------


## $ العازفة $

* كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو 
كنت بالبيت اصيح حوالي ساعة في الصالة لين يجي واحد من اهلي يراضيني ويرجعني غرفة الجلوس اللي كنا نجتمع فيها ههههههههه ولمن اروح المدرسة ياويلي من هالايام كنت كل يوم ابكي والحارة كلها تعرف اني ماابغة اروح المدرسة والصياح في الحارة كلها <<<<<<<والله فشلة ههههههههههههههههههه
الطيور كنت بصيدها بالنبيلة مع الاولاد اجرام هههههه
الخرفان ياحرام اكلت ضرب لين قالت امين سيدي عنده مزرعة وهيك افتكر كنا نضرب الخرفان مساكين بالعصا وافتكر مرة الخروف صار رجله يعوره يعني يعرج سيدي حرمنا من اننا نجي فترة وبعدين شال عننا العقاب ههههههههههههههههههههههه 



* عندما كنت طفلـ / ـة ،، من اين كنت تشترين الحلاوة ..؟؟ خخخ
من دكان حسينو هههههههه الله يرحمه 
* ما اقدم شئ تحتفظ به الى الآن ؟
استجراف
* اهازيج كنت ترددها ... واحببتها منذ صغرك ولازلت تتذكرها ؟
نتمنى للعالم ان يحيا بأمان ومحبة وإخاء هههه
* مثل قديم أو مقوله تؤمن بها ؟
الدنيا دوارة
* اتتذكرون تلك الزواجات الرائعة .. اذا كنت قد حضرتها 
ما الذي كان يفرحك بها ؟
التنقيش مو بس يفرحني الا يخبلني >>>>>>>>والله عذبت امي فيه كثيير هههههه
* ما شعورك عندما ترى عجوز .. وكيف تكون نظرتك لها .. 
وماذا تتمنى حينها ؟
عندما ارى عجوز اشعر ان الدنيا لسه بخير
نظرتي لها بأن العجائز محبين للخير ومؤمنين مو عارفة كيف اشرح وهيك يعني
اتمنة انهم يكونو جداتي ماماتوا 
* تخيل بأن الماضي رجع للوراء ، ما الذي ستأخذ منه ؟
اخذ طفولتي والله ياريت

* ما الذي يعجبك بالماضي ؟
ذكرياتي وانا طفلة  



والله مو ضوع صراحة مو بس حلو إلا والله يجنن ويهبل 
ذكرتينا بالماضي الحلو وصراحة ضحكت كتييييييير عالماضي لمن شفت الموضوع

تسلمين بعد قلبي
والله موضوعك جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان متلك ياذوق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هههههه اي سوالفناا توحفه مرره وينش عنها من البداايه الله يساعدش خخخ
ولااا مووو ملقوفه عشااان تدري ويش صااير له  :wink: 

ههههههه طبعاً صاحبة البياعه هي الربحانه منكم انتي وياااا موني خخخ

واني اقوول اولاد اخوي ويش اللي رازين فيسهم كلاااا عند المره اللي تبيع عفر انعدوو منكم << خخخ ويش جاب لجااب هههه 

غربل الله الاقتباااس مو راضي يقتبس  :mesb: 

لااااااا ارجووش ارجعي لطفولش ولا تقلتي لينا الذبااان يييع هههه خووش تطووور 

واهم شي تحتفظي بالخلاخل للأجيال القادمه  :wink: 

واما على رزت الفيسات قدام العروس عاد ينسبو لينا لو ما ينسبو لينا لازم انرزها ههه

والحين من هادئه الى مشاغبه يا المشاغبه ههههه 
تبغي ادقدقي بجرساااات الاوادم واتفلحي هاااا
والله يعطيش الصحه والعافيه وطولت العمرررر خلف شبدي هههه
ومرررررره عجبتني طفولش اضحك حدهاااا ههههههههههه
وحيااااااش الله في اي وقت غناتي 
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> قلت لكم برجع يالعجايز يالهرم هلااا والله بعجوزتنااا دمعه الاحزان يا خلف شبدي انتيناااا <<مدري من وين طالعه بس اخوي دوم يسمي العجايز هرم خخخ
> 
> وكاني رجعت كح كح واصابعي ش و ف و ا تتنافض حتى الحروف ماتتشابك مع بعضها هههههه اي من الكبر يا العيووز 
> والاسنان ماكو حتى اكل نوة بس شرب لعدم تواجد الاسنان<<احلى يالفصحى والانجلش خوش ضبيعه
> ههههههه اي مو العجايز عندهم لغاات له  
> وامور تعلميني بحوباتك كل حوبه اعظم من الثانيه تذكري حوبه امول بالسكين خخخ سمي بالرحمن وتعودي 
> من ابليس ولا تطالني وحده لاني مو ناقصه فاهمه ولا اجي افهمك بالعكاز <<لا من جد بتجيني وحده الحين هههه ويش فيش معصبه على اميره يا العجوزه  
> 
> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
> ...



 يسلمووووو غاليتي دمعه الاحزان ع التواااجد الحلووو مررره
بجد عجبتني طفولش وياااا ذكرياتش يا العجووز  :bigsmile: 
وحياااش الله البيت بيتش وقعدي وياانا ما استملينا من القعده ويااش خخ
موفقه لكل خير غناتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> عواميه صفوانيه
> العفووغناتي
> الشكر لج بصراحه أنا إلي انبسطت بهالموضوع الحلوو
> لا تخافي كل شوي احفط هني
> خخ أي أعترف لج أني ضبعه ياخلف قالصيتني
> خخخخخخخ
> هههههه تسلمي والله يخليش ضبعتنااا 
> وكل مرررره حفطي ورزي الفيس اهناااا هههه
> أموره
> ...







> looovely
> 
> حصلت لي معاون خلاص أمشي نروح المعاريس ونشتري من البياعه
> دمعه الأحزان
> حياش ضبعة الهرم
> من جد ذكريات حلووه
> تحياتوو لكم




يسلموووو موني ع التواااجد الروووعه 
لا عدمناك وحيااش الله بأي وقت غناتي 
موفقه غاليه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> * كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو 
> 
> كنت بالبيت اصيح حوالي ساعة في الصالة لين يجي واحد من اهلي يراضيني ويرجعني غرفة الجلوس اللي كنا نجتمع فيها هههه يا عيني عالدلال خخخ 
> ولمن اروح المدرسة ياويلي من هالايام كنت كل يوم ابكي والحارة كلها تعرف اني ماابغة اروح المدرسة والصياح في الحارة كلها <<<<<<<والله فشلة 
> هههههه اي والله فشله ماتبغي اتروحي المدرسه واتسوي الاصيااح
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> الطيور كنت بصيدها بالنبيلة مع الاولاد اجرام هههههه ههه يا المجرمه 
> الخرفان ياحرام اكلت ضرب لين قالت امين سيدي عنده مزرعة وهيك افتكر كنا نضرب الخرفان مساكين بالعصا وافتكر مرة الخروف صار رجله يعوره يعني يعرج سيدي حرمنا من اننا نجي فترة وبعدين شال عننا العقاب ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ههههههه زين سووااا فيكم العقاب حرام عليش عذبتوو الخروف  
> ...



يسلمووووو العازفه على التواااجد الروووعه
وعلى ذووقك الحلوووو ودوووم هالضحه ما تفارقكم يارب
والله اسعدتوني بمروركم الحلو 
واعجابكم بذكريات العجايز اللي عندنا بالمنتدى هههه  :wink: 
وحيااش الله البيت بيتش عجوزتناااا خخخ  :bigsmile: 
الله يسلمش ويسلم غاليش بعد قلبي 
موفقه لكل خير دمتي في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> بسم الله نبدأ 
> *&*&*&* 
> * طفولتك كيف كانت ؟
> كانت جميله وكنت دلوعة البابا لأني الكبيره
> * كيف كانت شقاوتك ومغامراتك ( بالبيت ، النخيل ، مع الطيور ، والاسماك ، والخرفان وووو خخخ ما خليت شي هههه
> يقولوا أني كنت شقيه في صغري وحركيه مرررره ودايماً أعفس وأشقق كتب أبوي وكل شي أشوفه قدامي أخربه ههههههههههههههه
> ومسكين أخوي حتى وهو في بطن أمي أطقه طق مسكييييييييييييين تقول الوالده من كثرة الطق علم عليه لما أنولد كان جسمه مكتل << يعني مبقع من الطق 
> طيب الشره عليهم ليييه يخلوني على كيفي أنا طفله ما أفتهم خخخخ
> وفيه حادثه دايما الوالد يذكرها لي لما كان أخوي عمره تقريباً شهر الوالده طلعت من الدار <<< وووول قديمه راح أتكلم بمصطلحات أول
> ...



 
خيتي عواميه صفوانيه
موضوعك جناااان عن جد وممتع كتييير
وهذا أنا إجيت مثل ما وعدت أسدح لكم ذكرياتي << ياعيوز هع هع
ربي يسلم عمرك يالغلا على هيك طرح
ويعطيكِ ألف عافيه
ودمتي بخير وسعاده 




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا 
 :embarrest:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> خيتي عواميه صفوانيه
> 
> موضوعك جناااان عن جد وممتع كتييير
> وهذا أنا إجيت مثل ما وعدت أسدح لكم ذكرياتي << ياعيوز هع هع
> ربي يسلم عمرك يالغلا على هيك طرح
> ويعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> ودمتي بخير وسعاده 
> 
> 
> ...



خيتو أمنيات مجروحه يا الغلاااااا 
بصراحه بصراحة استمتعت مع ذكرياااتش المغبره هههه  :bigsmile: 
طلعتي عيووز عدله ههههه  :toung: 
واكثر شي مشاغباااتش مع اخوااانش الاصغاار الله يعينهم عليش خخخ 
<< كسروا خاطري هع هع 
حيااااش الله وكل يوووم تعالي اسدحي لش كم حاجه اذا اذكرتيها من زمن الغبره اللي عندش ههههه   :wink: 
ويسلموووو يا الغلاااااا ع التواااجد الرووعه 
لا عدمناك غلااااااتوووو
موفقه لكل خير غناتي عيوووزتناااااا هع هع
اختك العيوووز عوامية صفوانية

----------

